# Directx error when trying for Max core



## kayone (Sep 1, 2004)

I run the scan for artifacts..fine. Cards at stock and is Brand new only came today.. When i try t find the Max Core i get this error after about roughly 10secs: 

"Could not compare images. If you are running the debug version of DirectX switch to retial. If not report this bug."

And i get striped lines down my screen all the way accross about 3cm apart and my screen becomes all blurred.

i'm using XP Pro - SP2 - dx9c Sapphire 9800 PRO


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 11, 2004)

uninstall service pack 2


----------



## foreignkid (Sep 11, 2004)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> uninstall service pack 2


Is this a wise choice? I thought service pack 2 was uninstallable except through system restore.


----------



## lajos (Sep 11, 2004)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> uninstall service pack 2



First, I don't think it's casued by SP2. I have no problems with SP2 and dx 9.0c on the system in my sig, and I've never heard of this issue. Try reinstalling directx instead. 

I wouldn't uninstall SP2 just to run Atitool anyway...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 11, 2004)

foreignkid said:
			
		

> Is this a wise choice? I thought service pack 2 was uninstallable except through system restore.



It can be uninstalled via the add/remove programs thing, I don't recommend doing it though, as it will make your system very slow and unstable (I did it myself once the first time I installed SP2)


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 11, 2004)

I uninstalled SP2 with no problems through add/remove programs. My system is perfectly stable and not slower at all. I was having problems with many games with SP2 installed


----------



## pablofrogo (Sep 11, 2004)

Have you considered that it might be DX9.0c? Seeing as it's a DX  error, that would be the logical cause of the problem. Try uninstalling DX9.0c and re-installing 9.0b.


----------

